# Decided on Albir! Any info?



## xgembeanx (Mar 6, 2010)

Om so my last post i had 2 places in mind, but on looking around we have decided on Albir, saving for at least 18 onths as much money as we can so we can settle in, try to find jobs ect..... (advice given previously, for which im grateful)
i can find properties on google but when i try and type in for agents, nothing seems to be coming up except in the sales department. 
the same for schools, only private & international are coming up.
i was just wondering if anyone lives in Albir or has any useful information? or better knows a good agent?
i have a rough idea (again advice from previous thread) on how much elec, gas, water ect is but again i would like to maybe get a bit more in depth info if possible?
many thanks in advance
Gemma


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Gemma, 

As I have said/shown I know Albir well. 

As a rule of thumb (its enough at this stage) your utilities will be similar 

I don´t understand 

"i can find properties on google but when i try and type in for agents, nothing seems to be coming up except in the sales department". 

I have shown you how to get an apartment - what info do you want from an agent. To buy? 

Be more specific and several of us can help. 

BTW You do know that if you go to a state school your children will have to learn TWO new languages and that you will need to be able to support them in homework in both castellano and valenciano, don´t you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgembeanx said:


> Om so my last post i had 2 places in mind, but on looking around we have decided on Albir, saving for at least 18 onths as much money as we can so we can settle in, try to find jobs ect..... (advice given previously, for which im grateful)
> i can find properties on google but when i try and type in for agents, nothing seems to be coming up except in the sales department.
> the same for schools, only private & international are coming up.
> i was just wondering if anyone lives in Albir or has any useful information? or better knows a good agent?
> ...


many (if not most) state schools don't have websites

if you're looking for rental you can still contact the sales agents & ask about rental


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> BTW You do know that if you go to a state school your children will have to learn TWO new languages and that you will need to be able to support them in homework in both castellano and valenciano, don´t you?


the kids are tiny - they'll be fine

that doesn't mean Gemma shouldn't try to at least learn Castellano though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the kids are tiny - they'll be fine
> 
> that doesn't mean Gemma shouldn't try to at least learn Castellano though


Back to back posts xabiachica!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Back to back posts xabiachica!!


entierra la cabeza

there's no multiquote button here is there?


----------



## xgembeanx (Mar 6, 2010)

hi guys.
steve what i mean is i have read several things on websites that advice to maybe go with a private landlord rather than agents because sometimes as well as a months rent deposit & months rent in advance they may also have other charges that private landlords dont.
again im only stating what i read so hence why im asking for advice.
i know i must sound completly thick but im being honest, as i said before in other thread, i want to learn as much as i possibly can.
yes i do understand that homework will be in spanish but i didn't know it would be 2 kind so thanks for that, should i be typing in both type's of spanish to learn when im looking then?
as i said earlier i saw a post that Vernon wrote saying he had properties so i was hoping he might also have some in Albir.


----------



## xgembeanx (Mar 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> many (if not most) state schools don't have websites
> 
> if you're looking for rental you can still contact the sales agents & ask about rental


hi, 
i have actually had 2 people call me after i have posted questions on properties and both of them said they would email me a list of certain one's, as yet im still waiting lol

yes hopefully my kids will pick up the language quickly, lucie (who's 4) has already started, i found a childrens learning website and she loves it, she surprized me at how quick she learnt the basic's, put me to shame lol she can say 'hello' 'thank you' & 'goodbye' so im just letting her go on it everyday


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What you need to do is come over and have a proper look around, get chatting to expats who live here and ask about schools, nice areas to live, good agents etc. Steve and I tend to agree to disagree on the agent thing. He feels that you dont need them and its money that you dont need to spend, I feel that they're a great comfort and help, especially if you dont speak the language. Mine helped with all manner of things and was well worth the money of one months rental!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xgembeanx (Mar 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> What you need to do is come over and have a proper look around, get chatting to expats who live here and ask about schools, nice areas to live, good agents etc. Steve and I tend to agree to disagree on the agent thing. He feels that you dont need them and its money that you dont need to spend, I feel that they're a great comfort and help, especially if you dont speak the language. Mine helped with all manner of things and was well worth the money of one months rental!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


hi jojo,
thanks for that, yes i do get confused, althought i know people are only giving their personal opinion it's hard to know which way to turn. at the minute im renting with Bury council so in a way it feels alot safer than renting with a private landlord. due to go on holiday in june so hopefully after we get back will try and arrange a visit. i have a friend who lives in Albir but.... not very good at sticking to what she says so im trying to not ask her to much as quiet often im left waiting lol bit nearer the time i will hopefully try and see if anybody could spare us an hour once we came over. 
thanks for you reply.
Gemma x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xgembeanx said:


> hi jojo,
> thanks for that, yes i do get confused, althought i know people are only giving their personal opinion it's hard to know which way to turn. at the minute im renting with Bury council so in a way it feels alot safer than renting with a private landlord. due to go on holiday in june so hopefully after we get back will try and arrange a visit. i have a friend who lives in Albir but.... not very good at sticking to what she says so im trying to not ask her to much as quiet often im left waiting lol bit nearer the time i will hopefully try and see if anybody could spare us an hour once we came over.
> thanks for you reply.
> Gemma x


The only way to know for sure is to visit! We can all give our opinions and advise but we're all different... You need to chat to as many people as you can find during your visit - I did when I visited my chosen area - in fact we went into a supermarket and I overheard some British people in there and immediately went up to them and asked them if they lived here, why, what was it like.... I then did the same thing when I heard some Brits walking down the street and in a bar... My family disowned me cos they said I was embarrassing them. But I wanted to find out more and it was very useful and gave us an insight to living here

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xgembeanx said:


> hi guys.
> steve what i mean is i have read several things on websites that advice to maybe go with a private landlord rather than agents because sometimes as well as a months rent deposit & months rent in advance they may also have other charges that private landlords dont.
> again im only stating what i read so hence why im asking for advice.
> i know i must sound completly thick but im being honest, as i said before in other thread, i want to learn as much as i possibly can.
> ...


It's 2 separate languages - Castellano (Spanish) & Valenciano (the local language).

Your kids are young enough that they'll be fine - I'd be amazed if it caused them any problems - my 2 girls were 5 & nearly 9 when they started in the Spanish system 5.5 years ago (so _much_ older than yours!) & have had no problems & are fluent in both.

I have learned Castellano - worked really hard at it & will probably still be studying it for the rest of my life. I wouldn't say I'm fluent, but pretty good.

I have never made the effort to learn Valenciano - but can read it pretty well simply through exposure to it!

Don't forget, that because it's a local language (& not actually recognised officially by the national govt.) any Spanish people moving to the area will also not be able to speak it. The kids will learn it in school but the parents probably won't bother.

What I'm trying to say is - don't be put off or scared when people tell you about the two languages. It really isn't that big a deal.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Xabiachica - I am surprised with you. It IS officially recognised by the Madrid government as a co-official language in the Comunidad Valenciana. Trying to get it recognised by the European Union I did think was tomando el pelo or whatever they say!
> 
> I am pretty much with you - I can read it comfortably, can understand but not enjoy the TV but can´t speak it.
> 
> Young children will easily assimilate it as you say. It is the parents who don´t!


I didn't think it was - except inasmuch as the national govt. considers it to be the same as Catalán - which of course many Valencians don't

I can understand it spoken & sometimes watch the valencian channels - but I find it harsh on the ear.

I can say a few words - but can't be a$$ed to take it any further tbh!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xgembeanx said:


> Om so my last post i had 2 places in mind, but on looking around we have decided on Albir, saving for at least 18 onths as much money as we can so we can settle in, try to find jobs ect..... (advice given previously, for which im grateful)
> i can find properties on google but when i try and type in for agents, nothing seems to be coming up except in the sales department.
> the same for schools, only private & international are coming up.
> i was just wondering if anyone lives in Albir or has any useful information? or better knows a good agent?
> ...


Gemma, don't take umbrage but from reading your posts, I'm sorry but you have very little of a clue as to what emigrating is all about. 

You need to do lots of research (several year's worth), Visit the places that are on your options list, not just once but several times in all seasons (the sweet tranquil place in Spring/Autumn may be overloaded with tourists who don't speak Spanish or English in Summer and absolutely dead except for the snowploughs in Winter) 

You need to find out what the natives are like, are they really friendly (even when they aren't trying to sell you a tumbledown ruin - just needs a little doing up?), passably friendly (they will grunt a response to your buenos días) or are they downright rude and hostile? It is all important. If the are friendly then they will probably help you far more than you deserve, if they are hostile, you may find out how the missionaries felt when they tried to convert the cannibals.

Emigrating is a big, traumatic and expensive step, especially if you get it wrong. If it was so easy you would find the whole of the Iberian Peninsula occupied and overrun with expats (from all sorts of countries). Some parts already are, but most aren't, thank goodness!


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

xgembeanx said:


> as i said earlier i saw a post that Vernon wrote saying he had properties so i was hoping he might also have some in Albir.


Hi,

You are in luck. I have received a lovely large 3 bedroom/2 bathroom apartment in Albir. Recently redecorated and ready to move in. Close to schools, practically next door, and close to beach & shops. Fully equipped. Lovely complex with swimming pool & gardens. When are you planning on coming over?

Regards,
Vernon


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vernon said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are in luck. I have received a lovely large 3 bedroom/2 bathroom apartment in Albir. Recently redecorated and ready to move in. Close to schools, practically next door, and close to beach & shops. Fully equipped. Lovely complex with swimming pool & gardens. When are you planning on coming over?
> 
> ...



I think the OP is having a holiday in June first and then planning to perhaps come over to see what its all about sometime after that Vernon. So not imminent. I'm sure if they like the area and its still available then they could have a look at this and a few others for comparisons

Jo xxx


----------

